# My new HOT girlfriends!



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

They're fighting over me! Which one should I choose???? :tongue:


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

How'd you get a pic of Outdoorsman3's mom?!?!? Jkjk Ben.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> How'd you get a pic of Outdoorsman3's mom?!?!? Jkjk Ben.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


thats bogus man, my mom died 2 years ago..


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Gosh guys now I feel likes a jerk!


----------



## rwatts (Sep 29, 2011)

Have u porked em yet? Lmao!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry but what?????????


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

You'll understand later in life.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

rwatts said:


> Have u porked em yet? Lmao!


hahaha.. good one.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

It's prolly cause I'm not in Public schooooool.............................................


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

parkerd said:


> It's prolly cause I'm not in Public schooooool.............................................


lol... its common knowlage


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

Easy the one in pink the one in blue looks a little long in the tooth or something.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

You mean knowledge? Them schools up nerth are doing great!


----------



## zombiehitman (May 21, 2011)

Well, we know who's hoggin!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Make em squeal! Make em squeal!Make em squeal! Make em squeal!Make em squeal! Make em squeal!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Ha your funny NOT....


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

blake is a funny guy


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

parkerd said:


> Ha your funny NOT....


 what you don't like "makin' bacon"


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> what you don't like "makin' bacon"


:lol3:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> blake is a funny guy


  made my day.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Licking my chops just thinking of them man your lucky

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

rwatts said:


> Have u porked em yet? Lmao!


Thats great!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok this definitly didn't go the way I wanted it too... I wouldn't wanna eat em blake, that would be wrong are half of the comments on here even possible?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

BTW they're a little on the small side...


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

parkerd said:


> Ok this definitly didn't go the way I wanted it too... I wouldn't wanna eat em blake, that would be wrong are half of the comments on here even possible?


 I didnt say anything about eating them


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

parkerd said:


> BTW they're a little on the small side...


 that's what she said.






To YOU.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I can't speak pig latin;P


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

There's more than one?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

But I like BACON


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

parkerd said:


> But I like BACON


So you like fat chicks?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

BBW!! All the way!! JK JK No I like bacon pork belly?!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Parker you know if you get fat girls they are more likely to stay with you because less people want em?


Ain't nothen wrong with a fat girl. Just ask Ben.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah then her and I can start on Nutrisystem! Ben I need some advice on picking up das ladies!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> parker you know if you get fat girls they are more likely to stay with you because less people want em?
> 
> 
> Ain't nothen wrong with a fat girl.* just ask ben*.


he would know, lol JK


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ru u bored or something, u need to shoot your bow or something lol!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah EVERYDAY I'm bored homeboi! And shooting my bow is not cutting it that's why I wanna get a pellet gun ENDLESS fun......


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> ru u bored or something, u need to shoot your bow or something lol!


Yea really...


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Don't hate, appreciate!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Beavers!


----------



## kingz28 (Nov 5, 2011)

be careful, they are forbidden in certain religions ............... hopefully not your


could be a rootin good time.


which one responds to Miss Piggy, she's a star, may be loaded, consider her for marriage, just don't sign the prenub. 


boas and garters, hummmmmmmm, were you in the strip club or which street corner did you pick them up on, would hate to see their pimp, the pimp game is hard, the girls are just ain't what they used to be.


hope you aren't bowlegged, would be hard to hem her up


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Snakes can't stand.... Mrs. Piggy she has a new movie coming out,I'm not bowlegged...


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

This thread is so funny. Parkerd u really set yourself up to get picked on lol


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

This how I roll animal print pants out of control... Sorry my pig friends were singing to me!! Oh wait that's the smell of bacon


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Ohmygosh. Hahaha. I'm readin through these comments and Parker, you're too innocent XD And btw as soon as I saw the title I thought "yep Parker put that up!" Haha


----------

